# my small but growing collection =)



## sayonara (Sep 14, 2009)

(in my depotting process, most of my shadows don't have the sticker with the names on them. I know what a lot of them are but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




dirttyyyy lol























​


----------



## n_c (Sep 14, 2009)

You have a really nice collection. Those NYX pigments are the cutest things ever.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 14, 2009)

Great start!! And in your train case do i see a Kat Von D palette?


----------



## sayonara (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rosalie1915* 

 
_Great start!! And in your train case do i see a Kat Von D palette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, I just got it (the Ludwig palette I think) and I love it. I'm going back to get the other two.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 14, 2009)

This is a great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 15, 2009)

small but nice


----------



## moonlit (Sep 17, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## sayonara (Nov 18, 2009)

I really do need to update this .. I think i've doubled the amount of stuff I have lol


----------



## mely (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## sugypop1 (Nov 21, 2009)

How cute! what a great collection!!!


----------



## maryphillips07 (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sayonara* 

 
_












(in my depotting process, most of my shadows don't have the sticker with the names on them. I know what a lot of them are but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




dirttyyyy lol






















_

 

lol soon you are going to run out of room!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive already had to move mine to a desk, the only time i will use a train case now is when i travel


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 22, 2009)

...well, not soooo small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting...you should post again after a while so we could see it expanding


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

Aah I really like your collection!
you have so much stuff that I want, haha! :3


----------

